

Video of Microsoft Surface crashing in debut goes viral - daegloe
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57458840-75/video-of-microsoft-surface-crashing-in-debut-goes-viral/

======
cdvonstinkpot
It's Windows 98 all over again, hehe.

